
Ask HN: Registrar with highly technical staff - LinuxBender
I have been with one of the oldest registrars for a couple decades that is now basically just a help desk.  I have tried a few US registrars and I am finding the same pattern.  Fancy UI, limited DNS functionality and maybe one or two semi technical people buried deep under call centers.  I just use registrars to point to my name servers.  If there was a way I could edit the root servers directly, I would.  Thus far I have tried name.com, network solutions (now web.com), namecheap, godaddy.  I heard mixed reviews of Gandhi but have not tried them yet.<p>I am looking for a few registrars that are &quot;engineers for engineers&quot;, if such a thing exists.  Are there perhaps any EU based registrars that maybe I have not heard of that have a highly technical staff?
======
_raul
DNSimple offers a fantastic service provided by a highly technical team.

I have no affiliation with them other than being a happy customer.

